# Kaufberatung CC Bitte



## Banshees-Driver (20. November 2022)

Ich hätte es nicht für Möglich gehalten , aber mein Arbeitgeber gibt uns den Steuerfreien Bonus , Bombe ! ... . Ich möchte die Chance nutzen und mir ein MTB zu kaufen , (Nachdem  mein Trek Fuel Letztes Jahr geklaut wurde ) . Ich hab schon viel geguckt , und bin irgendwie hängen geblieben an dem Trek Procaliber 9.5 in Rot Schwarz . Im Trek Shop bei uns kostet es ca 2300€ was auch mein Limit sein soll . 

Nutzen möchte ich es fürs Hobby , Spaß haben und lange Strecken fahren , aber auch für die Tägliche fahrt zur Arbeit . Jetzt sind 2300€ auch für mich viel Geld , deswegen soll es gut angelegt sein , und auch wenn das Trek mein Favorit ist , Frage ich mich ob ich noch mehr bekommen kann fürs Geld . Die Basis , also der Rahmen soll da natürlich im Focus stehen . Was ich möchte ist 

-Rahmen aus Carbon 
-Federweg 100-120mm
- max 12kg , weniger wäre sehr gut da jedes Gramm weniger Kraft spart 
-eine sitz Position die längeres fahren möglich macht 
-29 Zoll ( 27,5 nur in Ausnahmen )
-Neubike 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge.


----------



## dino113 (20. November 2022)

Schrittlänge und Körpergröße?

Würde jetzt die nächsten Tage mit BF die Augen offen halten, wenn auch online bestellt werden darf.

Trek hat die Preise ordentlich angezogen. Da finde ich(großer Procaliber Fan und Fahrer) das Bike bzw Angebot/Preis nicht sehr attraktiv.

Günstig und mit besserer Ausstattung findest du bei Orbea(Alma) und auch mit dem Ghost Lector.
Das BMC Twostroke sollte man sich auch mal anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshees-Driver (20. November 2022)

Größe ist 1,75 , Schrittlänge kann ich Grad nicht sagen . Online eher ruhig ngerne weil ich Angst habe dann die falsche Größe zu bestellen .  Ja Rahmen schaut Top aus beim Trek , die Parts eher nicht . Mein Local Hersteller Stevens hat noch das Sonora was auch bessere parts hat , und ich auch irgendwie im Auge habe , aber mit 12.5 kg trotz Sid irgendwie sackschwer ist. Gefahren bin ich noch keines von denen da ich seit 3 Wochen schon 6 Tage Arbeitswochen habe . Interessant ist auch das ich noch nie ein Hardtail gefahren bin .


----------



## dino113 (20. November 2022)

Banshees-Driver schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch das ich noch nie ein Hardtail gefahren bin .


Dann würde ich das mal als erstes tun. Ansonsten wirst du zu 90% bei den Herstellern ein M Rahmen brauchen.
Ist zwar etwas Aufwand, aber online bestellte Räder kann man auch wieder zurückschicken.

Würde die Auswahl auch um Das Kona 





						Kona Kahuna DL online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Kona Kahuna DL +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




erweitern und um das Team Marin 2.

sind zwar beides Alu HTs, sollten aber auch passen. Sehe bei dir nicht unbedingt den Grund für ein Carbon HT.


Würde mich als erstes aber mal auf einen XC Hobel draufhocken um festzustellen, ob dir das überhaupt taugt.


----------



## Banshees-Driver (20. November 2022)

Der Grund ist da halt das Gewicht und die Steifigkeit , und sicherlich auch der Haben wollen Faktor .


----------



## dino113 (20. November 2022)

Die Steifigkeit wird bei Alu für Dich ausreichend sein.

Ansonsten hast du bei einem leichten und guten LRS mehr Vorteile als wenn der Rahmen 500g weniger wiegt.


----------



## Halorider (20. November 2022)

Preisleistung top.






						Mountainbike Race 900 Gruppe GX Eagle und Laufräder Mavic Crossmax Aluminium
					

Mountainbike Race 900 Gruppe GX Eagle und Laufräder Mavic Crossmax Aluminium. Für anspruchsvolle Rennfahrer, die auf der Suche nach einem extrem leistungsfähigen MTB sind, um Rennen zu gewinnen. Wird von unserem Profiteam gefahren.  Nur €2299




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## Banshees-Driver (20. November 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Preisleistung top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wovon?


----------



## Halorider (20. November 2022)

carbonrahmen mit moderne geometrie und diesen Ausstattung findest nicht so schnell,


----------



## Banshees-Driver (20. November 2022)

Meinst du das Rockrider? .... Das löst keinerlei Begeisterung bei mir aus , ob's an der Marke liegt , oder an der Farbe liegt weiß ich nicht .


----------



## Halorider (20. November 2022)

Ja das rockrider andere sehe ich mein gepostete link nicht,Stevens begeistert dich?😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshees-Driver (20. November 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Ja das rockrider andere sehe ich mein gepostete link nicht,Stevens begeistert dich?😂


Zumindest mehr als ein Rockrider, zumal Komplett weiß?  Da Krieg ich ja ne Krise beim anschauen .


----------



## dino113 (20. November 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> carbonrahmen mit moderne geometrie


Naja. Ein bissl kurz geraten. SW auch noch etwas Old school. GABEL MIT 51mm Vorlauf.

Da gibt es besseres


----------



## Banshees-Driver (20. November 2022)

Ich nehme jetzt erstmal fürs erste in die Auswahl das
-Trek Procaliber 9.5
-Stevens Sonora 
-Orbea Alma
Wobei ich nur die ersten beiden wirklich testen kann .


----------



## carofem (20. November 2022)

CENTURION Backfire Carbon 2000
					






					bikemarket24.de
				



Hallo, ist Sub 10kg !
Bei 1,74m und 72cm Sattelhöhe hab ich S/M genommen, passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## Halorider (20. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Naja. Ein bissl kurz geraten.


Radstand ist länger als einen Alma,und st nur 0,5 grad flacher,rake hast recht ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß,aber einen tod muss mann sterben,bei den preis


----------



## Banshees-Driver (23. November 2022)

Ich bin heute das Trek Procaliber 9.5 probegefahren , und gleich Schockverliebt . Sehe ich es irgendwo günstiger in gleicher Spezifikation kriege ich den gleichen Preis .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (23. November 2022)

Banshees-Driver schrieb:


> Ich bin heute das Trek Procaliber 9.5 probegefahren , und gleich Schockverliebt . Sehe ich es irgendwo günstiger in gleicher Spezifikation kriege ich den gleichen Preis .


Schau mal bei Mantel. Das 9.7 war dort in allen Größen reduziert


----------



## Banshees-Driver (23. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Mantel. Das 9.7 war dort in allen Größen reduziert


Ja ne das ist zu teuer , bleibt beim 9.5 ..... Jetzt heißt es zittern bis das Gehalt da ist 😭


----------



## dino113 (23. November 2022)

Ja. Vielleicht haben die auch das 9.5. Bin nur zufällig auf das 9,7 gestoßen. 

Oder mal bei Fahrrad, de und XXL schauen


----------



## Banshees-Driver (23. November 2022)

2029 🫣


----------



## dino113 (23. November 2022)

Schon mal was von Google gehört?


			trek procaliber 9.5 - Google Suche


----------



## Banshees-Driver (23. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Google gehört?
> 
> 
> trek procaliber 9.5 - Google Suche


Äh ja , 2029 ist der aktuell günstigste Preis 🙄


----------



## dino113 (23. November 2022)

Bei Rabe für 1.699€  
In ML auf Lager 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Banshees-Driver (23. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Bei Rabe für 1.699€
> In ML auf Lager 🤷‍♂️


Aber nicht in Rot in M für den Preis .


----------



## dino113 (23. November 2022)

M ist zu klein. Meine Frau fährt mit 1,72 ML. 

Hier in rot für 1.799€








						Trek Procaliber 9.5 Radioactive Red/Trek Black
					

Trek Procaliber 9.5 Radioactive Red/Trek Black ✔ leichtes Carbon-Hardtail ✔ IsoSpeed ✔ Shimano Deore 1x12-Antrieb ✔ RockShox Judy SL-Federgabel ✔ jetzt kaufen!




					www.e-bikes4you.com


----------



## Banshees-Driver (23. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> M ist zu klein. Meine Frau fährt mit 1,72 ML.
> 
> Hier in rot für 1.799€
> 
> ...


Ich bin's gefahren , auf M/L komm ich zwar rauf , aber der Kniewinkel hat mir nicht gefallen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (23. November 2022)

Aber M haben die auch. 

Welcher Kniewinkel?

Aber wenn die M besser passt, dann ist ja okay


----------



## Banshees-Driver (23. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Aber M haben die auch.
> 
> Welcher Kniewinkel?
> 
> Aber wenn die M besser passt, dann ist ja okay


Wenn die Kurbel auf 12 Uhr steht ..... War schon sehr spitz für eine Größe die passen sollte . Laut Trek Größenberatung bräuchte ich auch M/L . .... In der Praxis passte mir aber M besser . Aber wenn nicht auch egal ...bis 4 Wochen nach Kauf kann ich die Größe switchen.


----------



## dino113 (23. November 2022)

Banshees-Driver schrieb:


> Wenn die Kurbel auf 12 Uhr steht ..... War schon sehr spitz für eine Größe die passen sollte


Noch nie davon gehört. 

M und ML unterscheiden sich ja nur in der Länge vom OR und Reach. Der Rest ist identisch


----------



## Banshees-Driver (23. November 2022)

Überstandshöhe noch ..... Ich muss da meinem Trek Händler vertrauen .


----------



## grigave (27. November 2022)

Heute noch für 1979.-
SRAM GX, SID SL, DT SWISS XR1700, Magura MT8, Newman Carbonteile!
Hab ich selber seit 4 Wochen!
10,3kg in XL aus`m Karton, nach ein bißchen Feintuning jetzt Fahrfertig 10.4kg
Nach langer Suche doch für Alu entschieden.
Habe nicht eingesehen, nur für nen "Namen" am Rahmen mit Anbauteilen rumzufahren die ich direkt in die 
Restekiste schmeißen kann!
Auf Dauer evtl. nochmal günstig Carbonrahmen schießen, und umbauen.
Greets
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/radon-jealous-al-10.0-sl-1


----------



## Banshees-Driver (27. November 2022)

grigave schrieb:


> Heute noch für 1979.-
> SRAM GX, SID SL, DT SWISS XR1700, Magura MT8, Newman Carbonteile!
> Hab ich selber seit 4 Wochen!
> 10,3kg in XL aus`m Karton, nach ein bißchen Feintuning jetzt Fahrfertig 10.4kg
> ...


Ja parts sind sehr schön, nur hab ich ein Problem so viel Geld auszugeben ohne es vorher gesehen zu haben . Was macht man wenn man etwas kaputt geht ? In der Garantie / Gewährleistungsfrist? Dann muss ich ja teile oder alles komplett zurück schicken .


----------



## Banshees-Driver (27. November 2022)

Leider hatte ich Freitag immer noch kein Gehalt gehabt , weshalb Black Friday für mich ins Wasser fiel . Ich hoffe auch Black Werk Angebote .


----------



## grigave (27. November 2022)

Hatte bis jetzt zum Glück noch nie das Problem!
Ist jetzt mein zweites Radon.(Vorher Rose,auch Versender)
Stehe seit meinem ersten Cannondale(2002), dem Fachhandel und großen Marken ein "wenig"
skeptisch gegenüber, was Ausstattung betrifft.
Service interressiert mich allerdings auch nicht, da ich eigentlich alles selber mache,
außer großen Dämpfer/Gabelservice.


----------



## Banshees-Driver (27. November 2022)

Ja schau , ich werde nichts mehr selber machen , ich hab vor 10 Jahren alles verkauft an Werkzeugen , bei den Hochpreisigen Sachen lasse ich lieber die Finger , das soll dann lieber der Shop machen , die haben mehr Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canttouchme (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe auch das Procaliber in Eppendorf Probe gefahren, aber im Endeffekt habt ich mich für das Alma entschieden. 
Die Jungs bei Trek haben bei mir keinen so kompetenten Eindruck hinterlassen und das Bike fand ich recht schwerfällig und nicht sehr aggressiv. 
Um das Alma Probe fahren zu können bin ich bis nach Lübeck gefahren (Jonito). Das hat sich echt gelohnt. Mein neues Alma fliegt nur so durch die Gegend.


----------



## Banshees-Driver (2. Dezember 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Procaliber in Eppendorf Probe gefahren, aber im Endeffekt habt ich mich für das Alma entschieden.
> Die Jungs bei Trek haben bei mir keinen so kompetenten Eindruck hinterlassen und das Bike fand ich recht schwerfällig und nicht sehr aggressiv.
> Um das Alma Probe fahren zu können bin ich bis nach Lübeck gefahren (Jonito). Das hat sich echt gelohnt. Mein neues Alma fliegt nur so durch die Gegend.


Also ich hab es nun gekauft für 1799,- ..... Und Fieber schon die 2 Wochen entgegen 😁


----------



## canttouchme (2. Dezember 2022)

Banshees-Driver schrieb:


> Also ich hab es nun gekauft für 1799,- ..... Und Fieber schon die 2 Wochen entgegen 😁


Können ja mal in hamburg umgebung zusammen biken 👌


----------



## dino113 (3. Dezember 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> und das Bike fand ich recht schwerfällig und nicht sehr aggressiv.


Du Vergleichst da aber auch 🍎 mit 🍐. 
Während du auf dem Topmodell vom Alma gesessen bist hast du beim Trek lediglich das Einsteigermodell unterm Arsch gehabt. 
Sprich knapp 12 kg gegen 9 kg. Das merkt man natürlich.


----------



## Banshees-Driver (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke für den Preis den ich bezahlt habe ist das schon in Ordnung , ich fand es halt wichtiger das die Basis stimmt , parts kann man immer noch ändern .


----------



## dino113 (3. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir wurde bereits alles ausgetauscht 🙈

So sind es 9,8 kg in XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshees-Driver (3. Dezember 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde bereits alles ausgetauscht 🙈
> 
> So sind es 9,8 kg in XL
> Anhang anzeigen 1595905


Ist zwar grau , aber sieht mega aus ..... Die Sid soll auch bei mir kommen .


----------



## dino113 (3. Dezember 2022)

Banshees-Driver schrieb:


> Ist zwar grau ,


Ich würde zeitlos sagen🤣



Banshees-Driver schrieb:


> Die Sid soll auch bei mir kommen .


Die passt schon. Hat aber irgendwie immer einen kleinen Losbrechmoment und ne recht starke Endprogression.
Würde da eher mal die DT Swiss probieren oder gleich ne Fox34.


----------



## canttouchme (3. Dezember 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Du Vergleichst da aber auch 🍎 mit 🍐.
> Während du auf dem Topmodell vom Alma gesessen bist hast du beim Trek lediglich das Einsteigermodell unterm Arsch gehabt.
> Sprich knapp 12 kg gegen 9 kg. Das merkt man natürlich.


Gar nicht wahr! Ich habe das 9.8 (?) o. 9.9 ausprobiert


----------



## carofem (3. Dezember 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde bereits alles ausgetauscht 🙈
> 
> So sind es 9,8 kg in XL
> Anhang anzeigen 1595905


Bei welchem Preis landest du da jetzt, so wie es dasteht ?


----------



## dino113 (3. Dezember 2022)

carofem schrieb:


> Bei welchem Preis landest du da jetzt, so wie es dasteht ?


Keine Ahnung. Teile wurden immer wieder mal ausgetauscht, nach Lust, Laune und Verfügbarkeit. 

Bin auch immer noch am tauschen der Teile. 
Die AXS wird wieder einer mechanischen Schaltung weichen und die Gabel geht irgendwann im Frühjahr ans Bike der Frau.

Hier mal ne Aufstellung der Teile, dann kann man das Vielleicht abschätzen:

GX AXS
X01 Kassette/Kette/Kurbel
Beast Stütze
Bontrager Lenker
XT Bremse
LRS vom LR Bauer für 650€

Die Teile wurden nie mit UVP gekauft, meist bei irgendwelchen Abverkäufen mit sehr guten Rabatten


----------



## PKempi (13. Dezember 2022)

> Die AXS wird wieder einer mechanischen Schaltung weichen


Interessehalber: wieso? AXS = einmal eingestellt und anschließend nur noch sauber machen. Selbst bei Feindkontakt stellt die sich wieder zurück, solange das Schaltauge gerade bleibt. Das ist die (max) 100g mir locker wert.


----------



## dino113 (13. Dezember 2022)

PKempi schrieb:


> Interessehalber: wieso? AXS = einmal eingestellt und anschließend nur noch sauber machen. Selbst bei Feindkontakt stellt die sich wieder zurück, solange das Schaltauge gerade bleibt. Das ist die (max) 100g mir locker wert.


Da gehts nicht um 100g. Sondern um das überwachen des Akkus und der Batterie. 
Gerade heute war der Akku nach 2x 16km in die Arbeit und zurück fat wieder leer bzw leuchtet wieder rot. 
Okay, war eine Nacht in der Garage in der Kälte. 
Für MICH soll das Radeln auch irgendwo noch so einfach wie möglich gehalten werden. Das ist es auch schon. 

Über technische Probleme habe ich auch nichts gesagt. Schaltet schon gut. Fahre nebenher noch ne mechanische X01. Der Unterschied ist nicht wirklich groß. Ebenso der Aha Effekt nach dem Wechsel auf AXS. 

Fahre die jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren. Bisher ohne Probleme. 

Mein Händler beobachtet im Übrigen auch bei einigen Kunden den Wechsel zurück auf mechanisch. Weil keiner Bock hat, sich beim Radeln Gedanken über den Akkustand seines Schaltwerks zu machen. 

Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Banshees-Driver (13. Dezember 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Da gehts nicht um 100g. Sondern um das überwachen des Akkus und der Batterie.
> Gerade heute war der Akku nach 2x 16km in die Arbeit und zurück fat wieder leer bzw leuchtet wieder rot.
> Okay, war eine Nacht in der Garage in der Kälte.
> Für MICH soll das Radeln auch irgendwo noch so einfach wie möglich gehalten werden. Das ist es auch schon.
> ...


Ist sowas nicht gut m Notfall aufblasbar mit einer Powerbank ?


----------



## dino113 (13. Dezember 2022)

Banshees-Driver schrieb:


> Ist sowas nicht gut m Notfall aufblasbar mit einer Powerbank ?


Ich bin kein Gravelbiker und habe auch nicht drölfzig Taschen am Rahmen, in dem ich meinen halben Hausstand verstaue😅


----------



## ehrles8 (13. Dezember 2022)

Banshees-Driver schrieb:


> Ist sowas nicht gut m Notfall aufblasbar mit einer Powerbank ?


Ne, man muss den Akku entfernen und ins Ladegerät packen. Sollte mobil auch möglich sein mit einer Powerbank aber sinnvoller ist ein voller Ersatzakku. 
Nimmt keinen Platz weg... 

Nach einem guten Jahr GX AXS würde ich heute lieber wieder eine mechanische X01 haben, die fährt sich knackiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (13. Dezember 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> sinnvoller ist ein voller Ersatzakku.
> Nimmt keinen Platz weg...


Stimmt. Das wäre zu einfach für mich🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Banshees-Driver (17. Dezember 2022)

Es ist Endlich DA  .... Manches passt für mich aber noch gar nicht[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2694318]
	
[/URL]


----------

